# Series 3 HDD Contents to Premiere



## TripFoeYa (Jan 2, 2007)

I currently have a original Series 3 box w/ Lifetime upgraded to a 1TB HDD and I'm looking to replace it with a refurb Premiere box upgraded to a 2TB drive. While I'm upgrading the Premiere drive can I use jmfs Live to copy the contents of the Series 3 drive to the new drive and then supersize it? Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

No, the recordings are encoded to a spefic Tivo, but you can till treansfer them as long as both still have a subscription.


----------



## TripFoeYa (Jan 2, 2007)

I figured that. So I can transfer the recordings through MRV. Now is it possible to hook the TiVo's up directly to speed that process up?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

TripFoeYa said:


> I figured that. So I can transfer the recordings through MRV. Now is it possible to hook the TiVo's up directly to speed that process up?


IIRC, you can use an ethernet patch cord to connect the Tivos together.
You would have to put the Premiere into SDUI mode because the HDUI mode depends on having a connection to the internet.
However, doing transfers this way WILL NOT speed things up. The speed will be limited by the S3's maximum transfer rate.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

steve614 said:


> IIRC, you can use an ethernet patch cord to connect the Tivos together.
> You would have to put the Premiere into SDUI mode because the HDUI mode depends on having a connection to the internet.
> However, doing transfers this way WILL NOT speed things up. The speed will be limited by the S3's maximum transfer rate.


If you hook the TiVos together directly (with no router), would you have to assign static IP addresses? Nobody would be doing DHCP, right?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

If time isn't that critical I would use TiVo Desktop and your computer as an intermediary. Direct MRV transfers throw away most of the metadata except the show name and description.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

ggieseke said:


> If time isn't that critical I would use TiVo Desktop and your computer as an intermediary. Direct MRV transfers throw away most of the metadata except the show name and description.


TiVo needs to fix that, of course. It's ridiculous to throw away any metadata ever (or any other kind of data). Some programmer should hang his head in shame.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

L David Matheny said:


> If you hook the TiVos together directly (with no router), would you have to assign static IP addresses? Nobody would be doing DHCP, right?


Yeah, I believe that you have to make sure each Tivo has assigned itself an IP address, but other than that, I think Tivos are able to detect when they are directly connected and automatically configure themselves to negotiate with each other.

I could be remembering wrong though. Be easy to test if I had an ethernet coupler.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

That's what Auto-IP is for (the 169.254.x.x addresses you see). Of course, not sure if TiVo does it, but the series 3 should be "new" enough that Auto-IP is pretty standard on most devices.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

TripFoeYa said:


> I figured that. So I can transfer the recordings through MRV. Now is it possible to hook the TiVo's up directly to speed that process up?


You need both connected to a router so they can get listings off of the internet, right?

Just let the router handle it.


----------

